# Street Fighter IV Benchmark



## HumanXJT (Jun 15, 2009)

The Benchmark for the PC verison of Street Figher IV has released. Test out if your computer is capable to play Street Fighter IV! 
Direct Link: http://file.4gamer.net/demo/StreetFighterIV_Benchmark.zip


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2009)

Where is the actual link to download it?


----------



## P4rD0nM3 (Jun 15, 2009)

The actual link from that website is...

http://www.4gamer.net/games/049/G00...4gamer.net/demo/StreetFighterIV_Benchmark.zip

And here's a mirror I made.

http://joinpgn.com/downloads/view-document-details/?gid=37


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 15, 2009)

mirror up at tpu


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2009)

is the program in english? cause its not in those screenies.


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm now going to go crazy wanting to play this game!  July cannot come soon enough. I think it looks much better with motion blur off.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 15, 2009)

looks like the settings are not in english. Can anyone translate it to english?


----------



## animal007uk (Jun 15, 2009)

just downloaded this and tested it, damn it looks good cheers for the link.
gave me the option to install english(US) and all options are in english.

AVG FPS for me 37FPS 1280/1024 75hz / 2x AF / all other settings maxed out. no AA


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 15, 2009)

animal007uk said:


> just downloaded this and tested it, damn it looks good cheers for the link.
> gave me the option to install english(US) and all options are in english.
> 
> AVG FPS for me 37FPS 1280/1024 75hz / 2x AF / all other settings maxed out. no AA



sweet! Downloading right now


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2009)

Yep ~ me to


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

while crunching LOL
955 @ 3.6 default gpu


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

not crunching 
@ 3.6 gpu stock
all settings MAXED OUT!
game looks amazing


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2009)

While crunching:

SCORE: 6902
AVERAGE: 74.38FPS
OS: Windows Vista(TM) Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8500 @ 3.16GHz
Memory: 2814MB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295
Display Setting: 1680x1050 60Hz C16xQAA

(c)CAPCOM U.S.A., INC. 2008, 2009 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

HammerON said:


> While crunching:
> 
> SCORE: 6902
> AVERAGE: 74.38FPS
> ...



Nice
how you get 16xQAA mine was only 8?


----------



## sapetto (Jun 15, 2009)

E2180@3.2 and HD4850 no OC


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

why did i get low scores?
hmm


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> why did i get low scores?
> hmm



Did you leave Vsync on?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Did you leave Vsync on?



should i leave it on or off?
cant remember


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Nice
> how you get 16xQAA mine was only 8?



its an nvidia option, dont worry, ATI 8x looks just as good, if not better.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> should i leave it on or off?
> cant remember



More than likely the reason why your score is "low," turn it off and try again.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> should i leave it on or off?
> cant remember



Leave it off for benchmarks or if screen tearing doesn't bother you.  I always have it on if I'm not benchmarking.

Your FPS limit will be limited to your monitors refresh rate when it's on.  For example 60 Hz refresh rate for your monitor means you won't make it past 60 FPS.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

Better?
3.6
gpu stock
no crunch


----------



## animal007uk (Jun 15, 2009)

i get better FPS and score with vsync of but also with 16x AF lol gained an extra 10 FPS but i guess its down to me being limited by res  must buy new screen soon.

now to test 4x AA lol probs get 20 FPS


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2009)

Here is maxed out at 1920x1080:





Here is maxed out at 1680x1050:


----------



## animal007uk (Jun 15, 2009)

well i was right about the 20ish FPS with 4xAA i managed 24FPS lol

@HammerON

thats some nice FPS  rekon i could get a boost if i clocked my cpu a little? as for graphics its pushed to its max cant get no more out of it .

anyone tryed the funky ink setting and water color ? ink looks a bit poo but i like the water color setting reminds me of cartoon mode on far cry


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 15, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Here is maxed out at 1920x1080:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090615/Capture056.jpg
> 
> Here is maxed out at 1680x1050:
> ...



You should be getting better numbers than that. 

Here's mine with everything maxed at everyday clocks. 653/1458/1188






And max stable video card clock. 756/1512/1215


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> You should be getting better numbers than that.
> 
> Here's mine with everything maxed at everyday clocks. 653/1458/1188
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090615/street fight4bench.jpg
> ...



Yes very curious~
Maybe the game takes advantage (finally) of a quad cpu


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 15, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Yes very curious~
> Maybe the game takes advantage (finally) of a quad cpu



Only running it in tri-core for everyday use now, suppose I should update my System Specs. But it only appears to utilize two cores. So I'm lost here on what is causing the difference  Running 185.85 drivers.


----------



## Homeless (Jun 15, 2009)

SCORE: 16284
AVERAGE: 191.61FPS
OS: Windows Vista(TM) Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X3220 @ 2.40GHz
Memory: 4094MB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275
Display Setting: 1920x1200 60Hz 

SCORE: 6525
AVERAGE: 74.70FPS
OS: Windows Vista(TM) Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X3220 @ 2.40GHz
Memory: 4094MB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275
Display Setting: 1920x1200 60Hz C16xQAA

Huge difference between 16AA / 16AF and no aa/af


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 15, 2009)

right ive done it twice and noticed this thread so ill do it again and post results, nice looking gmae similar to the consoles but a little bit sharper and nicer overall


----------



## Frizz (Jun 15, 2009)

SCORE: 8151
AVERAGE: 99.83FPS
OS: Windows Vista(TM) Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
Memory: 8190MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series (Sapphire HD 4890 1GB) 900/1100mhz
Display Setting: 1920x1080 60Hz 8xAA x16AF

I can't wait for this game! And with Vsync on; everything looks beautiful!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 15, 2009)

Stock Clocks




OC GPU

Core - 754mhz
Shader - 1513mhz
1188mhz
fan speed - 61%


----------



## sweeper (Jun 15, 2009)

SCORE: 8481
AVERAGE: 49.14FPS
OS: Windows Vista(TM) Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
Memory: 2046MB
Graphics Card: Radeon X1950 Series 
Display Setting: 1680x1050 60Hz 

(c)CAPCOM U.S.A., INC. 2008, 2009 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.

* sharp looking game though I never was much good at the original.. *


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm gonna have to throw up some crossfire 4830 numbers once I figure out my issue.  The 2nd time I turned off Vsync and set AA and AF to 4x, 16x; the benchmark flew threw the testing, like Hyperspeed.


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 15, 2009)

Stock Clocks To 






i do more tests to test

but sweet i will the game to i am waiting


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 15, 2009)

When I get the game this is what I am going to run it at ....












And a few benches, I will add some more AA and screenshot in a moment

EDIT:


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 15, 2009)

sweeper said:


> SCORE: 8481
> AVERAGE: 49.14FPS
> OS: Windows Vista(TM) Ultimate
> CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
> ...



hows your score so high but your average frames per second like that? and thats on a pentium 4 and at that res

impressive


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 15, 2009)

software problem of the bench i think?


----------



## sweeper (Jun 15, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> hows your score so high but your average frames per second like that? and thats on a pentium 4 and at that res
> 
> impressive



not sure... just ran it with EVERYTHING ON at full resolution and scored:

SCORE: 4748
AVERAGE: 27.58FPS
OS: Windows Vista(TM) Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
Memory: 2046MB
Graphics Card: Radeon X1950 Series 
Display Setting: 1680x1050 60Hz 4xAA

(c)CAPCOM U.S.A., INC. 2008, 2009 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.

Funny thing it still looked awesome... didn't skip, jerk around or anything. Looked flawless IMO. I have yet to overclock the card. It's at stock speeds.


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## groothof22 (Jun 15, 2009)

i want to see that whit a i7 system who want to test that whit a i7?


----------



## xu^ (Jun 15, 2009)

SCORE: 7269
AVERAGE: 68.79FPS
OS: Windows Vista(TM) Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
Memory: 4094MB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
Display Setting: 1680x1050 60Hz 8xAA

(c)CAPCOM U.S.A., INC. 2008, 2009 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 15, 2009)

thats lol hahaha


----------



## js01 (Jun 15, 2009)

http://img.techpowerup.org/090615/StreetFighterIV_Benchmark 2009-06-15 14-07-12-45.jpg

Looks like it's optimized for a console port.


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2009)

js01 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090615/StreetFighterIV_Benchmark 2009-06-15 14-07-12-45.jpg
> 
> Looks like it's optimized for a console port.



Indeed! That's why it hasn't been released for the PC.  They've spent the last few months completely re-doing the textures for the PC and adding "enhancements".


----------



## theorw (Jun 15, 2009)

SCORE: 8960
AVERAGE: 103.52FPS
OS: Windows Vista(TM) Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz
Memory: 3070MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Display Setting: 1280x1024 60Hz 8xAA

(c)CAPCOM U.S.A., INC. 2008, 2009 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.
Everything MAX!

Old 6300 still hanging in there!!!
My 4850 does a good job too!


----------



## theorw (Jun 15, 2009)

sweeper said:


> not sure... just ran it with EVERYTHING ON at full resolution and scored:
> 
> SCORE: 4748
> AVERAGE: 27.58FPS
> ...



If u get 80MHz OC on the core and like 100 MEM and tight the MEM TIMINGS enough u could go to 35+ FPS IMO!

Just saw your CPU...It needs a decent boost as well cos it might be bottlenecking your GPU ...


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 15, 2009)

260 runs at stock. Everything is maxed. Only 1 CPU core is fully loaded, a second up to 20% or so.


----------



## Sihastru (Jun 15, 2009)

SCORE: 7840
AVERAGE: 100.99FPS
OS: Windows Server(R) 2008 Enterprise
CPU: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5200 @ 2.50GHz (it's actually 3.33GHz)
Memory: 8190MB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512
Display Setting: 2560x1600 60Hz 

(c)CAPCOM U.S.A., INC. 2008, 2009 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.

RANK: A. Everything on maximum, 16xAF, except Vsynch OFF, 0xAA, Motion Blur OFF.


----------



## fritoking (Jun 15, 2009)

SCORE: 9711
AVERAGE: 74.46FPS
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) 9600 Quad-Core Processor
Memory: 4096MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Display Setting: 1440x900 75Hz 


 i got an "A"


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 15, 2009)

fritoking said:


> SCORE: 9711
> AVERAGE: 74.46FPS
> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
> CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) 9600 Quad-Core Processor
> ...



have you crossfire?


----------



## Sihastru (Jun 15, 2009)

This game is obviously CPU limited, unless you turn AA way up.


----------



## fritoking (Jun 15, 2009)

groothof22 said:


> have you crossfire?


 no crossfire  stock  powercolor 4830... the game looks great...except for the huge man legs and thighs on chun li....  tho i was always partial to the dead or alive 3 girls   ..


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 15, 2009)

oke lol a lil brother off my Card but i am running on crossfire


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 15, 2009)

Sihastru said:


> SCORE: 7840
> AVERAGE: 100.99FPS
> OS: Windows Server(R) 2008 Enterprise
> CPU: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5200 @ 2.50GHz (it's actually 3.33GHz)
> ...



Something isn't jiving with your numbers compared to everyone else. Averaging 100 fps @ 2560x1600 with a 8800GTS?


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Something isn't jiving with your numbers compared to everyone else. Averaging 100 fps @ 2560x1600 with a 8800GTS?



0xAA may do it. I wonder if the amount of system ram matters?


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> 0xAA may do it. I wonder if the amount of system ram matters?



Wow definitely what it is, I didn't catch that he didn't have any AA on.


----------



## dcf-joe (Jun 15, 2009)

Here are my results. I have my Core i7 @ 3.8 GHz, using 1920 by 1200 resolution, 8x AA, 16x texture filtering, and everything else maxed out.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 15, 2009)

dcf-joe said:


> Here are my results. I have my Core i7 @ 3.8 GHz, using 1920 by 1200 resolution, 8x AA, 16x texture filtering, and everything else maxed out.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090615/Untitled100.jpg



Turn off Vsync for a quick run please


----------



## Sihastru (Jun 15, 2009)

4xAA, same other settings still gets rank A:

SCORE: 4399
AVERAGE: 58.54FPS
OS: Windows Server(R) 2008 Enterprise
CPU: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5200 @ 2.50GHz
Memory: 8190MB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512
Display Setting: 2560x1600 60Hz 4xAA

(c)CAPCOM U.S.A., INC. 2008, 2009 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.

My 8800GTS is a factory overclocked 512MB SKU, 700 core, 1700 SP, 2000 RAM.


----------



## dcf-joe (Jun 15, 2009)

Here are my results, this time with *vsync turned OFF*. I have my Core i7 @ 3.8 GHz, using 1920 by 1200 resolution, 8x AA, 16x texture filtering, and everything else maxed out.


----------



## MAC292OH10 (Jun 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> When I get the game this is what I am going to run it at ....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090615/SF4Bench.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090615/Capture066.jpghttp://img.techpowerup.org/090615/Capture067.jpg
> 
> ...



nice clocks!...we have somewhat similar systems.....cheers!

1920x1080 no AA
http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i44/mac292oh10/StreetFighterIV_Benchmark2009-06-2.jpg

1920x1080 2xAA
http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i44/mac292oh10/StreetFighterIV_Benchmark2009-06-1.jpg

1920x1080 4xAA
http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i44/mac292oh10/StreetFighterIV_Benchmark2009-06-3.jpg

1920x1080 8xAA
http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i44/mac292oh10/StreetFighterIV_Benchmark2009-06-15.jpg


----------



## Sihastru (Jun 15, 2009)

8xAA on my system is not playable, 30-ish FPS. And the maximul 16xQX...whatever it is, creates an enjoyable slide show, 4 FPS


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 15, 2009)

dcf-joe said:


> Here are my results, this time with *vsync turned OFF*. I have my Core i7 @ 3.8 GHz, using 1920 by 1200 resolution, 8x AA, 16x texture filtering, and everything else maxed out.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090615/Untitled723.jpg



Now that's good


----------



## dcf-joe (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks dude, lol


----------



## Sihastru (Jun 15, 2009)

MAC292OH10 said:


> nice clocks!...we have somewhat similar systems.....cheers!
> 
> 1920x1080 no AA
> http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i44/mac292oh10/StreetFighterIV_Benchmark2009-06-2.jpg
> ...



Is your GT 1GB or 512MB. Strange I get higer scores on lower AA levels, but lower on 8x AA level. Do you have AF to 16x?


----------



## MAC292OH10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sihastru said:


> Is your GT 1GB or 512MB. Strange I get higher scores on lower AA levels, but lower on 8x AA level. Do you have AF to 16x?



512 with 16xAF.....182.50 WHQL btw...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 15, 2009)

is it just me or do ati 4800series seem to score better

i mean i have a tri core clocked to 3.6ghz and i see slower dual core cpu beating me senseless


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 15, 2009)

MAC292OH10 said:


> 512 with 16xAF.....182.50 WHQL btw...



Thanks! 

I'm running Xtreme G 182.08's.


----------



## Viorel (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## MAC292OH10 (Jun 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm running Xtreme G 182.08's.



thx, might have to try those, wonder how they jive with ARCA sim racing....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 15, 2009)

MAC292OH10 said:


> thx, might have to try those, wonder how they jive with ARCA sim racing....



I will state in Win XP, they allowed a bit extra OC on my shaders for my 16k 3dmark06 run. Other than this there were no other pros/cons I found.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 15, 2009)

damn it you beat me to the thread  download it this mourning, i'll results later


----------



## hooj (Jun 15, 2009)

SCORE: 5970
AVERAGE: 51.69FPS
OS: Windows XP Home Edition
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+
Memory: 2046MB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
Display Setting: 1440x900 60Hz C16xQAA

(c)CAPCOM U.S.A., INC. 2008, 2009 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.

I'll run the benchmark again and take a screenshot !

p.s. I'm still on Socket 939.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

so i should give it a whirl on my setup?

is it dx10 im assuming?


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2009)

Not DX10. XP or Vista works the same.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> so i should give it a whirl on my setup?
> 
> is it dx10 im assuming?



It's not dx10 as there was a x1950 that was running it, doesn't give any options to adjust it from dx9 to dx10. But I'm no doubt going to be impressed by the numbers you'll put out.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 15, 2009)

SCORE: 8599
AVERAGE: 103.17FPS
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz
Memory: 4096MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Display Setting: 1680x1050 60Hz 8xAA

(c)CAPCOM U.S.A., INC. 2008, 2009 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.


cpu @ 3.9, card at 860/1125, everything maxxed


----------



## hooj (Jun 15, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> SCORE: 8599
> AVERAGE: 103.17FPS
> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
> CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz
> ...



Aaahh ! LOL !!

Your Avatar made me LOL !!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 15, 2009)

8.5

Default






8.6 

Default





Highest settings I can do


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm very surprised at how well this game runs on my old rig.
















My Score with V Sync on is in the 8300 range.

putting on any AA at all gives me about half the fps.


My Specs
http://www.anandtech.com/mysystemrig.aspx?rigid=16172


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 16, 2009)

updates last post

no big difference, is there some sorty fps cap? i can't get past 60fps!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 16, 2009)

yup VSync is where it counts now because of graphical tearing on most machines without it turned on


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 16, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> yup VSync is where it counts now because of graphical tearing on most machines without it turned on



lol just notice i had it on


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I downloaded it. And IMO, and this is MO obviously, SF4 looks rubbish.

Some of the 3D work is great. But the nasty old-skool sprites, again and again, cheap music, "powerball" moves, bullet time gone wrong, are all very dull and boring.

Missed opportunity there. Don't like.

Oh yes, and those odd looking chicks with odies too short and monster legs.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 16, 2009)

Highest settings:




Default:


----------



## EviLZeD (Jun 16, 2009)

Not bad running maxed settings 16af with 8aa couldn't choose full screen got a fatal error had to use alt+enter


----------



## Polarman (Jun 16, 2009)

Had to try:






Seems OK i guess.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 16, 2009)

DLing this now, I'm a fiddly curious fella.


----------



## sweeper (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Makaveli (Jun 16, 2009)

You're getting a pretty good score for a P4 and X1950 sweeper is everything set to High?


----------



## sweeper (Jun 16, 2009)

this benchmark doesn't make any sense... yeah it's set to high. If you look at a previous benchmark I had it was half the frames per second and around 4000+ score. Now all I did was upped the clocks on my video card by about 100 on core and memory and got that last score...... ???? BUT, my card can't jump up to more than 4xAA and doesn't go as high on the settings as the newer cards. Can that be the reason for the high score? Hmmm..... It's running it the best it can at the highest settings it can run which isn't as high as the newer cards.


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 16, 2009)

Your original post doesn't show if AA was on or not but the second screenshot shows it.

I've noticed after multiple runs the score does tend to vary abit.


----------



## sweeper (Jun 16, 2009)

It's been on as high as it will go and that is only 4x AA. Also it can't go as high on the screen resolution, and other settings. I don't think it's very accurate. Something is way off IMO. :shadedshu


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 16, 2009)

I got 118FPS single card. How are you guys getting screenshots? When I hit printscreen and pasted it in it was just black


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 16, 2009)

Printscreen is for grannies 

Use Snag it Bro or maybe even fraps.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 16, 2009)

Pfft. Printscreen is quick and efficient. Its stuff like fraps that isn't lol.


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 16, 2009)

lol Quick and efficient I agree but also lacking in features


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's some 4830 crossfire action:






I just have to say this, Cammie's ass never looked SO good!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 16, 2009)

This game absolutely HATES my 8600 GTS. Got a ''D''

and the rest of my system is good.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 16, 2009)

Guys, I found no game profile for StreetFighterIV_Benchmark.exe in Cat 9.6.  So, I can only assume that frame rates would go higher once there is one. I am sure that nvidia users have a profile for this game as I noticed the TWIMTBP logo.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 16, 2009)

Or perhaps its time you replaced that 8600 dinosaur


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 16, 2009)

Ketxxx has a point


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Or perhaps its time you replaced that 8600 dinosaur



Agreed, if only i had the cash.:shadedshu


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 16, 2009)

start here for a reference of performance numbers for the 8600 series

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_3650/6.html


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 16, 2009)

The game is too fast without V-sync :shadedshu running over 100 FPS gives me headache what more if I actually play the game.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 16, 2009)

push the detail level up, thats how i managed to get old games to run at normal speeds.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 16, 2009)

If I add AA I would be getting below 60 FPS  60 FPS is the sweet spot for me. I'll post some benchmarks with/without AA


----------



## powerspec (Jun 16, 2009)

SCORE: 17202
AVERAGE: 196.19FPS
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @ 2.40GHz
Memory: 4096MB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295
Display Setting: 1920x1080 60Hz 

Only thing that is overclocked is my CPU.  I don't know if there is SLI support so this could get even better!

Edit, forgot to add, everything is maxed w/o AA but 16x AF.


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 16, 2009)

powerspec said:


> SCORE: 17202
> AVERAGE: 196.19FPS
> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
> CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @ 2.40GHz
> ...



Can you tell us what you get with AA and AF on please?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 16, 2009)

here it is. CPU @ 3.6GHz 9600GT 700/1800/1050x2
guess I play it without AA and Vsync ON


----------



## powerspec (Jun 16, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Can you tell us what you get with AA and AF on please?



4xAA
SCORE: 10131
AVERAGE: 133.11FPS
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @ 2.40GHz
Memory: 4096MB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295
Display Setting: 1920x1080 60Hz 4xAA

8xAA
SCORE: 9577
AVERAGE: 127.81FPS
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @ 2.40GHz
Memory: 4096MB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295
Display Setting: 1920x1080 60Hz 8xAA

16xQAA
SCORE: 8346
AVERAGE: 107.54FPS
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @ 2.40GHz
Memory: 4096MB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295
Display Setting: 1920x1080 60Hz C16xQAA


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice scores,
Im wondering how my 3870x2 is gonna go on this benchy?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jun 16, 2009)

*Benchmark of awsomenezz*

Rig specs: e5200 at 4.01Ghz 
GTX 260
Clean install of XP might help
7200 sata 250gb samsung
ep45-ud3p 
and GTX 260 clocks at 730/1533/1240

I get a A at 1440x900 my highest resolution for my monitor on highest settings without Vsynk

201.68fps average and 18787 pionts it was silly how fast the bench went buy 

I love this computer. If anyone can hit me up with a 45nm LGA 775 quad for a cheaper price then newegg GIVE ME INFO


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 16, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Rig specs: e5200 at 4.01Ghz
> GTX 260
> Clean install of XP might help
> 7200 sata 250gb samsung
> ...



lol 201.68FPS! how fast was the bench?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jun 16, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> lol 201.68FPS! how fast was the bench?



Very very fast i couldnt even see what was happening, what they were doing, were i was going, i was drunk !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wrathchild_67 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Default:*
SCORE: 36355
AVERAGE: 378.51FPS
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
Memory: 6144MB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
Display Setting: 1280x720 60Hz

*Maxed without AA:*
SCORE: 17416
AVERAGE: 206.76FPS
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
Memory: 6144MB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
Display Setting: 1920x1200 60Hz

*Maxed with C16xAA:*
SCORE: 8750
AVERAGE: 114.47FPS
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
Memory: 6144MB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
Display Setting: 1920x1200 60Hz C16xAA

*System:*
i7 920 D0 @ 4.2GHz w/Turbo
MSI x58 Pro flashed to SLI
3x2GB OCZ LV 1333 @DDR3-2000 9-9-9-27-1N
2x BFG 8800GT 512MB @ 750/1870
All watercooled 


I forced the CPU multi to 21x using UncleWebb's utility since I noticed the max clock was never going past 3.2GHz. All settings were maxed in the last two runs. For some reason I couldn't run regular 8xAA without the graphics driver crashing and 16xQ was a slideshow, although it shouldn't have been since I've seen others with 512MB vRAM running this setting. I think it's Windows 7 or the nVidia driver for it.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jun 16, 2009)

*Ran the bench at Cx16Q AA*

Same specs on rig but Cx16Q AA 

i got 9453 pionts with a average of 116.83 fps 
compared to 18743 or whatever and 201.68 fps average its a lawl


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jun 16, 2009)

wrathchild_67 said:


> *Default:*
> SCORE: 36355
> AVERAGE: 378.51FPS
> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
> ...



Looks like its all CPU mostly cause his 8800gt almost riped me 
I haz te dual core with 2mb of cache at 4.0Ghz and a overclocked 260 
he has a huge i7 and a 8800gt that might be at stock clocks and my 260 is so close to being twice as fast as that 8800gt or more and yet he skimmed me and was almost 1000 pionts away. Omfg nice bench, garentee you get a 260 or better and i will die


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jun 16, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Looks like its all CPU mostly cause his 8800gt almost riped me
> I haz te dual core with 2mb of cache at 4.0Ghz and a overclocked 260
> he has a huge i7 and a 8800gt that might be at stock clocks and my 260 is so close to being twice as fast as that 8800gt or more and yet he skimmed me and was almost 1000 pionts away. Omfg nice bench, garentee you get a 260 or better and i will die



I barly took the god dam time to read your specs i realized you haz two 8800gt;s in sli and your i7 at 4.2GHZ!!!!!!!!!! lmao im lawl tarded i still buzzed the score


----------



## wrathchild_67 (Jun 16, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> I barly took the god dam time to read your specs i realized you haz two 8800gt;s in sli and your i7 at 4.2GHZ!!!!!!!!!! lmao im lawl tarded i still buzzed the score



1920x1200 mate.


----------



## enaher (Jun 16, 2009)

With Everything Maxed, the game look's great.

SCORE: 7306
AVERAGE: 73.32FPS
OS: Windows Vista(TM) Home Premium
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz
Memory: 4028MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Display Setting: 1280x1024 70Hz 8xAA


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 16, 2009)

all maxed 16x and 8xAA


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, I am gonna give this a run when I get home.... looks good!


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice i want to see that Tatty


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

I ran the Bench with V-sync off, otherwise default.

PII 720 - 3.7ghz
4870x2 - 800/950







Was pretty happy, but then I switched it to fullscreen, changed nothing else, and I think this will obliterate every score out there, lol. Not sure what happened, but it was running in fastforward at like 200 - 300fps, bench finished in under 1min. But it only gives me a black image when I print screen, score was 27k and 294fps average, wish it would actually show on screen :/


----------



## MaxAwesome (Jun 16, 2009)

SCORE: 14691
AVERAGE: 144.52FPS
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz
Memory: 2048MB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
Display Setting: 1280x1024 75Hz 

(c)CAPCOM U.S.A., INC. 2008, 2009 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.

(From the saved text file)

Yeah, it runs absolutely fantastic on my PC... but I'm not impressed. This game doesn't seem to push hardware that hard.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Need more res, 1280x1024 isn't going to push many vid cars hard, even an 8800.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 16, 2009)

Does not work on Windows 7.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jun 16, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> Does not work on Windows 7.



compatibility mode ?


----------



## MaxAwesome (Jun 16, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> Does not work on Windows 7.



DOES work on Windows 7. 

I'm running Win 7 RC 64bit. 

Didn't have any problems. No compatibility mode sh*t either.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> Does not work on Windows 7.



Weird! Which build Hellas? Runs fine on 64bit build 7077.


----------



## animal007uk (Jun 16, 2009)

works fine here to win7 64bit RC7100 diden't have to change anything at all


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 16, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Need more res, 1280x1024 isn't going to push many vid cars hard, even an 8800.



as soon as i get my new monitor, i'll be able to do up 1920x1080


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's mine without any AA/AF (previous runs were with 16XAF) and vsync off ....






For me to get a proper screenshot I had to "ALT+ENTER" as it would just generate a black screen when generating the screenshot, very very weird.


----------



## r1rhyder (Jun 16, 2009)

FRAPS will capture it with F10


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2009)

Fraps bleck .... can't stand it but thanks!!!


----------



## DarkOCean (Jun 16, 2009)

All max ,vsinc off pII 710 @ 3ghz ,1280x1024


----------



## r1rhyder (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like crossfirex is working fine, everything maxed out.





By r1rhyder at 2009-06-16


----------



## chuck216 (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's mine at my monitor's native resolution, all settings at maximum, and CPU and GPU at stock:


----------



## KainXS (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't believe how good this game runs, even my old 8800GS spits out over 130 fps at 1600x900 all max no aa with 16af

capcom must have busted their azzes on this game

good port


----------



## chuck216 (Jun 16, 2009)

KainXS said:


> I can't believe how good this game runs, even my old 8800GS spits out over 130 fps at 1600x900 all max no aa with 16af
> 
> capcom must have busted their azzes on this game
> 
> good port


Turn the AA up to maximum and see how it runs.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Here's mine without any AA/AF (previous runs were with 16XAF) and vsync off ....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090616/Capture077.jpg
> 
> 
> For me to get a proper screenshot I had to "ALT+ENTER" as it would just generate a black screen when generating the screenshot, very very weird.



Wow thats a crazy high score for the setup, seems the 8800's must be optimized for this game as someone above posted close results. If your CPU speed is rights your 1.2ghz behind me, missing a core, missing a GPU, the GPU you got is 2 gens old, and your right on my heels, crazyness.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2009)

I think this game utilizes multi-threading very very well. I am going to test that theory real quick, it may also like Physx as well. That bench was run on my 24/7 settings too .....









Run with Physx disabled ....




... so it cant be that ...


----------



## Sihastru (Jun 16, 2009)

Without AA or AF, the rendered scene is very small, there is not much depth to it and is not that complicated (low detail of models).

8800 is too good for this game. You need an acceptable CPU (high clocks). Doesn't seem to matter how many cores you have (well you do have to have at least one  ).

The game seems that will be a lot of fun, but some of the poses seem too much 2D-ish. I guess it is part of the charm.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I think this game utilizes multi-threading very very well. I am going to test that theory real quick, it may also like Physx as well. That bench was run on my 24/7 settings too .....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090616/Capture078.jpghttp://img.techpowerup.org/090616/Capture079.jpg
> 
> ...



Ah I thought it was running at 2.5ghz since it showed that, 3.7 makes more sense, but still older proc generation, less cores, and quiet a bit weaker vid cards. It says Nvidia on the load in, so guess must be really well optimized for them. I think this bench is fubared, I have a higher score than someone else with a 720 and 2x 4830's,but his fps is 45 more than mine (how is that even possible also). And on the 2nd page a guy with a P4 and x1950 got 9k, then the post below this, don't think this is a very good bench, like I said on my 2nd run I got 294fps and a score of 27k and the whole test ran in fast forward.


----------



## theorw (Jun 16, 2009)

SINGLE 4850!!!!!NO AA FTW!!!!!!!!


SCORE: 14974
AVERAGE: 147.55FPS
OS: Windows Vista(TM) Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz
Memory: 3070MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Display Setting: 1280x1024 60Hz 

(c)CAPCOM U.S.A., INC. 2008, 2009 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.


----------



## r1rhyder (Jun 16, 2009)

[/QUOTE]my 2nd run I got 294fps and a score of 27k and the whole test ran in fast forward.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, on the second part of the bench, I saw ass for a second, then a blur, and then some ass for another second.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2009)

i think that the textures are very detailed in the game and its not 2d its 3d on a 2d plane
apart from that i have to use v sync since i get screen tears if i dont

oh and the first fight with ryu and sakura is meant to be fast like that its the players who are doing that

try it with everything up even the shadows ect AA anf AF to 16xthen see what you can get, oh and also the game is the shit

METSU HADOKEN..............................................>


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 16, 2009)

No the entire benchmark will run in fast forward, it's not the players it's everything. Even in the white screen it plays really fast. I think there is a problem with the benchmark, I can make it to where it shows I get in excess of 300 fps on max settings.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 16, 2009)

Windows 7 v7201 guys.

The screen gets minimized, maximized then minimized again and it stucks.
Have to close the application via alt+ctrl+del.

Incompatibility with GTX285 2GB/GTX 295 ?


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 16, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> Windows 7 v7201 guys.
> 
> The screen gets minimized, maximized then minimized again and it stucks.
> Have to close the application via alt+ctrl+del.
> ...



No there are people that have run with 295's in here, I think it's just an issue you're having. Any particular reason moving from the RC build?


----------



## erocker (Jun 16, 2009)

Release date for the game is July 7th.  B-day present for me!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2009)

erocker said:


> Release date for the game is July 7th.  B-day present for me!



hhmmmm. 2 weeks away.

how young wont you be?


----------



## erocker (Jun 16, 2009)

My birthday is on the 8th and I won't be any younger than 33.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 16, 2009)

Bug fixes Kensai....I dont think its Windows fault, perhaps a driver error.


----------



## erocker (Jun 16, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> Bug fixes Kensai....I dont think its Windows fault, perhaps a driver error.



I get the same with my GTX 260 if I'm running 8x AA.  Any of the "c" AA settings work fine.


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 16, 2009)

RANK: A. Everything on maximum, 16xAF, except Vsync OFF, 8xAA, Motion Blur ON.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2009)

groothof22 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26686&stc=1&d=1245187201
> 
> 
> RANK: A. Everything on maximum, 16xAF, except Vsync OFF, 8xAA, Motion Blur ON.



Somethings wrong with your setup man. You should be running faster. Look at my score. FYI this is only with one 4850.

*SCORE: 9334
AVERAGE: 105.39FPS*
OS: Windows Vista(TM) Home Premium
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) 8650 Triple-Core Processor
Memory: 4094MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Display Setting: 1440x900 75Hz 4xAA

(c)CAPCOM U.S.A., INC. 2008, 2009 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 17, 2009)

Mail turn x8 aa on and see the difference?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well now that i put on no AA and put ''mid'' on another thing(i forgot)

I managed to get a ''B'' with my 8600 GTS.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> No the entire benchmark will run in fast forward, it's not the players it's everything. Even in the white screen it plays really fast. I think there is a problem with the benchmark, I can make it to where it shows I get in excess of 300 fps on max settings.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090616/bug.jpg



Yep, just like that.


----------



## MadClown (Jun 17, 2009)

Everything set as high it can go, I smell another well optimized game from Capcom.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thats a low res though, like 1280x1024, but yes it does have pretty nice results.


----------



## MadClown (Jun 17, 2009)

what do you expect from a 19'' monitor?


----------



## Sonido (Jun 17, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Here is maxed out at 1920x1080:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090615/Capture056.jpg
> 
> Here is maxed out at 1680x1050:



You should of gotten more at 1920x1080...

I ran that res with:
E6600
2GB RAM
4870
w/ highest settings possible

I got:
Rank: A
Avg FPS: 87. something


----------



## HammerON (Jun 17, 2009)

Sonido said:


> You should of gotten more at 1920x1080...
> 
> I ran that res with:
> E6600
> ...



I agree.
Haven't messed around with it too much.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2009)

MadClown said:


> what do you expect from a 19'' monitor?



I don't expect anything, I'm just telling you that it's a lower resolution so thats why the scre is so high, a lot of video cards would do great at those resolutions, not bashing you, just saying.


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Somethings wrong with your setup man. You should be running faster. Look at my score. FYI this is only with one 4850.
> 
> *SCORE: 9334
> AVERAGE: 105.39FPS*
> ...




try all maxed 8xAA no vsync


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 17, 2009)

erocker said:


> My birthday is on the 8th and I won't be any younger than 33.



You old Bar Steward!  My Birthday is on Sunday!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 17, 2009)

@3.8ghz/2ghz HT/Crossfire Overclocked


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Mail turn x8 aa on and see the difference?



The difference between 4x and 8x is crap. But for argument sake see the results below.



groothof22 said:


> try all maxed 8xAA no vsync



Everything was maxed out. Anyway here it is 8x.


*SCORE: 9057
AVERAGE: 105.12FPS*
OS: Windows Vista(TM) Home Premium
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) 8650 Triple-Core Processor
Memory: 4094MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Display Setting: 1440x900 75Hz 8xAA

(c)CAPCOM U.S.A., INC. 2008, 2009 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.



MadClown said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090617/SF4bench001.png
> 
> Everything set as high it can go, I smell another well optimized game from Capcom.



MadClown you need to work on your rig some man. Look at my bench. FYI this is only with one 4850.


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice score Themailman. its a software problem i think? on my computer i wil test it out for better performance


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Here it is all maxed out.






and here it is once again, 1680x1050 default settings






And just for shits and giggles


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 17, 2009)

I can't wait to buy this game!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2009)

My apologies to the guys in this thread. I was playing Fuel of War and since the Unreal 3.0 engine doesn't allow AA I enabled it in catalyst. By doing this it disabled all the AA in SF4. Thus giving me higher scores. Once I enabled it in SF4 properly by disabling it in catalyst my score plummeted to 8100.


----------



## MadClown (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok so there's nothing wrong with my rig then, I almost whacked my harddrive there cause I was not satisfied with my 102 fps.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2009)

MadClown said:


> Ok so there's nothing wrong with my rig then, I almost whacked my harddrive there cause I was not satisfied with my 102 fps.



 Nope your fine. I'm just mildly retarded. Run it without AA and see the score.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm downloading Windows 7 build 7229 now, will report if my results improve from 118FPS in single card. Also hoping the new build resolves my random BSODs when I enable Crossfire.


----------



## 2wicked (Jun 17, 2009)

Street Fighter IV Extreme Turbo Edition! 





I might put some real scores up later...
Ok here is everything maxed vsync off


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 17, 2009)

Testrun with stock CPU & GPU Values











not bad


----------



## department76 (Jun 18, 2009)

nvidia optimized...  well it runs awesome on amd/ati gear :-D

everything maxed, 4x aa & 16x af, posterization enabled.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 18, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> Testrun with stock CPU & GPU Values
> 
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/7291/screen1boz.jpg
> 
> ...



Thats strange, if your system specs are right you got 400 mhz on me, 1 extra core, and the same videocard but only got 300 more points and 3 more fps. I am still skeptical on this bench.


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 18, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats strange, if your system specs are right you got 400 mhz on me, 1 extra core, and the same videocard but only got 300 more points and 3 more fps. I am still skeptical on this bench.




Tested that run with stock Values:

3.2GHZ CPU

750/900 MHZ GPU/Ram

even if i switch to 4 ghz (CPU)  850/1050 (GPU/RAM) Clocks 
there is not huge different to stock Value ....

Strange isn´t it


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 18, 2009)

All settings on High, 8xAA 16xAF 1920x1080 , Im thinking once i get my 955 i will shater that score 

SCORE: 7409
AVERAGE: 74.80FPS
OS: Windows Vista(TM) Ultimate
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6400+
Memory: 4094MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2
Display Setting: 1920x1080 60Hz 8xAA

(c)CAPCOM U.S.A., INC. 2008, 2009 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 18, 2009)

[quote =n0iert]Tested that run with stock Values:

3.2GHZ CPU

750/900 MHZ GPU/Ram

even if i switch to 4 ghz (CPU) 850/1050 (GPU/RAM) Clocks 
there is not huge different to stock Value ....

Strange isn´t it [/quote]

Ah, makes more sense, the extra core combats my OC and your GPU clocks were a bit higher. But that is strange that the OC wouldn't add much, I'm tempted to down clock and check, but too lazy and this bench just seems to erratic so I'm sure it's true.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 18, 2009)

Changed from driver 182.50 to 185.85. Now I cannot run the benchmark.?.................


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 18, 2009)

W7 7229 was a total bust for me, seems MS changed something to do with sound, whenever I tried installing my Xonar after a restart loads of odd stuff would happen such as not even being able to right click my computer, select properties and have the system window pop up, so back to the last version that worked for me, 7100.

Scores are good though, heres my results with one of my 4830s enabled @ 700/2.02GHz, max settings.

SCORE: 12273
AVERAGE: 118.43FPS
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7200 @ 3.6GHz
Memory: 4096MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Display Setting: 1680x1050 60Hz

SCORE: 7185
AVERAGE: 72.52FPS
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7200 @ 3.6GHz
Memory: 4096MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Display Setting: 1680x1050 60Hz 4xAA 16x AF

One thing I did notice is how AA makes no difference at all for me when it comes to jaggies, its nice an smooth without AA, and nice an smooth with AA.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 18, 2009)

yup the textures are sharp in game and i bet on ati cards they look even nicer

nvidia cards need a decent driver to get good AA and AF on ati cards it seems to just be different


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 18, 2009)

Just done a CF run with and without AA.

SCORE: 9835
AVERAGE: 121.41FPS
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7200 @ 3.6GHz
Memory: 4096MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Display Setting: 1680x1050 60Hz 4xAA 16x AF

SCORE: 16466
AVERAGE: 177.30FPS
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7200 @ 3.6GHz
Memory: 4096MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Display Setting: 1680x1050 60Hz

Pretty cool  Strange how the overall scores are so low though, CF with AA & AF my FPS is higher than with my single card, but the score is lower, and without AA & AF FPS is massively higher but overall score doesnt change much


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 18, 2009)

whit Single 4890 just buy it new today all maxed


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 19, 2009)

lol the 4890 was Broken its back to the store i bought a 4870 1GB Darkknight in Crossfire whit my Sapphire 4870 512mb see what the score is No aa


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 19, 2009)

you make no sense in those posts, what card is scoring higher and what card is scoring lower?


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 19, 2009)

the 4890 Scoring higher its so lame


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 19, 2009)

I did a fast benchmark now since the new NVIDIA drivers solve any problems.
This test is with HIGH QUALITY settings in the NV CC, 4xAA,4xAF.
Also this is with 3GB so i will test with 6GB and 12GB later on to see what differences we may get. As you can see this is running in Windows 7.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 19, 2009)

groothof22 said:


> the 4890 Scoring higher its so lame



what ya expect they did some minor tweaks that touted the new name but not enough to make it a brand new series.


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 19, 2009)

No AA and vsync off 1920x1080 

SCORE: 27179
AVERAGE: 200.62FPS
OS: Windows Vista(TM) Ultimate
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6400+
Memory: 4094MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2
Display Setting: 1920x1080 60Hz 

(c)CAPCOM U.S.A., INC. 2008, 2009 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 19, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> what ya expect they did some minor tweaks that touted the new name but not enough to make it a brand new series.



i know thnx  i see it right Now i bought the card for  GTA 4


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 20, 2009)

*My numbers are ludricrous at 2560 * 1600!!!!! <>__<>*

 Those Triple GPU 4850s with 1 gig of RAM seem to be pretty good with Capcom products. I'm really starting to like Capcom products. Those numbers are totally maxed. Thanks for helping me find this benchmark guys. I can't wait for the game.

SCORE: 6513
AVERAGE: 129.53FPS
OS: Windows Vista(TM) Home Premium
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 920 Processor
Memory: 8190MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4850 X2
Display Setting: 2560x1600 60Hz 8xAA

(c)CAPCOM U.S.A., INC. 2008, 2009 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.


----------



## Evo85 (Jun 20, 2009)

My results.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 20, 2009)

*Numbers From An I7 Rig at 1080p With Triple 4850 512meg*

I can't wait to see the live product in action. Again max detail.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2009)

Robert-The-Rambler said:


> I can't wait to see the live product in action. Again max detail.



Can you do me a favor and run it maxed out at 1680x1050 60Hz and 1440x900 75Hz?


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 20, 2009)

themailman i have a question Play you GTA4 ON your setup?? your crossfire settings at maxed can you play it normal? whitout lagg?  if i do whit the crossfire on then he says you have 512mb whit crossfire. off he says you have 1gb can you help me whit that a lil bit


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2009)

groothof22 said:


> themailman i have a question Play you GTA4 ON your setup?? your crossfire settings at maxed can you play it normal? whitout lagg?  if i do whit the crossfire on then he says you have 512mb whit crossfire. off he says you have 1gb can you help me whit that a lil bit



crossfire uses the lowest common denominator. you have a 512MB card and a 1GB, so when you use crossfire you only have 512MB of usable video ram.

There is nothing that can be done to change that, other than you buying another 1GB card.


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 20, 2009)

thnx for helping me mussels


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2009)

Mussles is right. You are only as fast as your slowest card. Anyway I'm back down to one card for a while. ASUS RMA sucks. I just got back my 4870 and its worse than before.


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 20, 2009)

hmm  no Good  that it worse than before and that from the asus RMA

maybe Back to Nvidia for GTA 4


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 21, 2009)

*Here You Go*



TheMailMan78 said:


> Can you do me a favor and run it maxed out at 1680x1050 60Hz and 1440x900 75Hz?



This game is seemingly quite CPU bound.


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jun 21, 2009)

Here is what my laptop was able to do. All settings high, no AA, medium shadows/particles.

SCORE: 7714
AVERAGE: 37.33FPS
OS: Windows Vista(TM) Home Premium
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9400 @ 2.53GHz
Memory: 4092MB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT 
Display Setting: 1680x1050 60Hz 

(c)CAPCOM U.S.A., INC. 2008, 2009 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 21, 2009)

From_Nowhere said:


> Here is what my laptop was able to do. All settings high, no AA, medium shadows/particles.
> 
> SCORE: 7714
> AVERAGE: 37.33FPS
> ...



Might aswell Drop the Resolution to 1280x1024 if possible to get more frames (if the card will allow it)


----------



## KainXS (Jun 21, 2009)

the 9600M is basically a underclocked 9500GT performance wise so its no suprise it scores that


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 21, 2009)

hmm weird how they would do that, Im so used to the MR (M18) 9800 256 and 9800 Pro 128 performing the same, i guess NV didnt like how the power draw was so they dummed the card way down.


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jun 21, 2009)

As long as I am averaging over 30FPS in a game I usually find it playable. I was actually surprised this card pulled 30+ at that resolution. 


The 9600M GT I have is the 512MB GDDR2 Model. 500MHz Core/400MHz Memory/1250MHz Shader. 186.03 ForceWare Drivers


----------



## KainXS (Jun 21, 2009)

well nvidia's mobile gpu's are different

ati most times will only drop the clocks in comparison to the desktop series equivalent but nvidia usually if not every time drops shader or rops, or both



wow ddr2


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 21, 2009)

ya the MR 9800 base clock was like 350/300, I OCd the hell out of it 459/417. That was in the laptop.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 21, 2009)

Second attempt:


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 21, 2009)

SCORE: 17321
AVERAGE: 279.63FPS
OS: Windows Vista(TM) Business
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz really 3.8GHZ
Memory: 6134MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2 
Display Setting: 1920x1080 60Hz 8xAA

...everything on high.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> hmm weird how they would do that, Im so used to the MR (M18) 9800 256 and 9800 Pro 128 performing the same, i guess NV didnt like how the power draw was so they dummed the card way down.



nvidia seriously dumb down the laptop cards. 8800GTX mobile = 8800GS desktop, 9600 GT mobile = 9500GT desktop... its always at LEAST one model down.


----------



## LoneReaction (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, with my trusty 4870 512MB, I was able to run everything on high and have a constant 80+ FPS. Tearing was horrible though, but VSYNC works flawlessly.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 21, 2009)

Here's moine. I even ran the monitor while it was running to see how my hardware did. I don't think it takes too much to run this game on high. I can't wait for it to come out ^_^


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> nvidia seriously dumb down the laptop cards. 8800GTX mobile = 8800GS desktop, 9600 GT mobile = 9500GT desktop... its always at LEAST one model down.



i would call it false advertisement


----------



## KainXS (Jun 21, 2009)

it dosen't stop them from doing it, they've been doing it for years now

with their latest sins being the GTX 260M which is slower than a 8800GT and the GTX280M which is slower than a 8800GTS 512


----------



## chuck216 (Jun 21, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090621/SF4 Benchmark Score.jpg
> 
> Here's moine. I even ran the monitor while it was running to see how my hardware did. I don't think it takes too much to run this game on high. I can't wait for it to come out ^_^



Try a run with the v-sync turned off.


----------



## zaqwsx (Jun 21, 2009)

Here is mine with everything maxed and 3870 Xfired!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 22, 2009)

Downloading now , score later.


----------



## KainXS (Jun 22, 2009)

^^

I gotta see this


"waits patiently"


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 22, 2009)

Lies , all lies i tell you







Forget what they say its playable to me


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 22, 2009)

i was just looking at some of this stuff for benchmarking etc on Youtube, some asses have stuff shut off etc, example with the 8500GT Mobility they had the background as Wireframe with the characters just there figthing sort of like the practice arena for Marvel vs Capcom. Btw WTF is that Extra Touch Option?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 22, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Btw WTF is that Extra Touch Option?



Change it and you will see.

Ink give the characters "ink" color around/on them, just come kind of effects, and it looks cool.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 22, 2009)

trying to pull what they did with okami, okami pulled it off flawlessly.


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 22, 2009)

zaqwsx said:


> Here is mine with everything maxed and 3870 Xfired!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26794&stc=1&d=1245624184



Its good to see our 3800 series cards are beating some of the 4800 series.

My 3870 x2 just keeps getting better with every driver release and still isnt at its full potentual yet


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 23, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Its good to see our 3800 series cards are beating some of the 4800 series.
> 
> My 3870 x2 just keeps getting better with every driver release and still isnt at its full potentual yet



fsshhh! HD4850 ftw   q6600@3.6 gpus@stock(625/993)








Assassin48 said:


> Better?
> 3.6
> gpu stock
> no crunch
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090615/9217.png



wonder why it's lower than mine


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 23, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> fsshhh! HD4850 ftw   q6600@3.6 gpus@stock(625/993)
> 
> 
> fsshhh!!!! Maybe becouse your using 2 graphics cards and a lower rez prehaps, see what you get with only one card in there ?


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 23, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Scrizz said:
> 
> 
> > fsshhh! HD4850 ftw   q6600@3.6 gpus@stock(625/993)
> ...


----------



## erocker (Jun 23, 2009)

Is there an official release date? Benchmarking over and over again is fun and all, but I want to kick most of your asses Ryu style!


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 23, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> troyrae360 said:
> 
> 
> > I was talking about assassin48s scores.
> ...


----------



## 2wicked (Jun 24, 2009)

erocker said:


> Is there an official release date? Benchmarking over and over again is fun and all, but I want to kick most of your asses Ryu style!



Japan: July 2nd
Europe: July 3rd
USA: July 7th


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 24, 2009)

OK, I ran it again without Vsync, everything else maxed incl. AA and filtering.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jun 24, 2009)

Can anybody post the link (benchmark) to the mirror on TPU?


----------



## erocker (Jun 24, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Can anybody post the link (benchmark) to the mirror on TPU?



http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1408/Streetfighter_IV_Benchmark.html


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 25, 2009)

I just done another quick test with Cats 9.6 in CF. Some real nice results even with a 200MHz lower CPU clock 

SCORE: 17377
AVERAGE: 190.42FPS
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7200 @ 3.4GHz
Memory: 4096MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4830
Display Setting: 1680x1050 60Hz 

SCORE: 10181
AVERAGE: 127.78FPS
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7200 @ 3.4GHz
Memory: 4096MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4830
Display Setting: 1680x1050 60Hz 4xAA, 16xAF


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 26, 2009)

Anyone know if the arcade-style joystick pad thingies that they have for SF4 for the 360 and PS3 are going to work with the PC?


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 26, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Anyone know if the arcade-style joystick pad thingies that they have for SF4 for the 360 and PS3 are going to work with the PC?



Yup, theres an arcade console thingy that works with pc, cant remember brand or name, but seen it in EB games


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 26, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Yup, theres an arcade console thingy that works with pc, cant remember brand or name, but seen it in EB games



Awesome. I mean, having buttons on the keyboard would be a lot better than a console gaming controller, but it'd be a lot nicer to have the big joystick. I'd be nice if I could find a package deal with the game and gamepad when it comes out.


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 26, 2009)

:yea, i like the idea of the console it looks strong and youll be able to smash those buttons as you smash your opponent!!


----------



## bpgt64 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 26, 2009)

I think we should have a TPU showdown 2 weeks after release


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 26, 2009)

*Here is a package deal from Amazon*



Soylent Joe said:


> Awesome. I mean, having buttons on the keyboard would be a lot better than a console gaming controller, but it'd be a lot nicer to have the big joystick. I'd be nice if I could find a package deal with the game and gamepad when it comes out.



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002914DLK/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## 2wicked (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 26, 2009)

RAWR! Ken FTW!


----------



## mikek75 (Jun 26, 2009)

This is strange, all settings at default except for res (my max), full screen and V sync off. It seems to be running too fast, almost like fast forward on a video. Thing is, when I ran it a couple od days ago I didn't get this speed....


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> RAWR! Ken FTW!



he shows a lot of man cleavage in that pic, oh noes better make it R rated.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll be using my wired Microsoft Xbox 360 controller, I'm ready to bring out some Blanka rage.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 26, 2009)

how are mad catz products as of build quality now, i remember them having defects.


----------



## department76 (Jun 27, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q23/k75mike/Untitled-2.jpg
> 
> This is strange, all settings at default except for res (my max), full screen and V sync off. It seems to be running too fast, almost like fast forward on a video. Thing is, when I ran it a couple od days ago I didn't get this speed....



it's a synthetic benchmark like any other, each frame is already prepared for rendering so the faster you render 'x' number of frames, the faster it goes!

crank up the settings and see what you get


----------



## mikek75 (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, yeah, it slowed it down somewhat as to be expected with everything maxed (though still around 80 FPS). But the point is, I've never found a benchmark (or game) to accelerate the passage of time. Usually, while the number of frames increases, one second is still one second. IE the movement is rendered smoother, not faster.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 27, 2009)

My everyday settings of 680/2600 GPU, and 3.66GHZ CPU.
Not bad for a single gpu.. one run with 8XAA and one run without.

SCORE: 7689
AVERAGE: 84.79FPS
OS: Windows Vista(TM) Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
Memory: 6142MB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285
Display Setting: 1920x1200 60Hz 8xAA

SCORE: 19345
AVERAGE: 204.57FPS
OS: Windows Vista(TM) Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
Memory: 6142MB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285
Display Setting: 1920x1200 60Hz


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 29, 2009)

1st run on my HD4770 Xfire RIG.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 29, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> 1st run on my HD4770 Xfire RIG.
> 
> http://minidriven.com/GreenMachine/HD4770XfireSapphireSF4Benchmark.JPG



bump the resolution up and max out settings


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 29, 2009)

Ya, do a run with texture settings maxed and a res of at least 1680*1050.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 30, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> bump the resolution up and max out settings





Here it is.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2009)

Heres a new result.

SCORE: 20419
AVERAGE: 234.27FPS
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8400 @ 3.68GHz
Memory: 4096MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4830
Display Setting: 1680x1050 60Hz

Cats 9.6, HD4830s @ 655/2GHz, CPU 8*460 333 strap.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Heres a new result.
> 
> SCORE: 20419
> AVERAGE: 234.27FPS
> ...



No AA?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2009)

Not in that run, havent done a run with AA & AF yet. Working on making sure my system is stable with the new CPU.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 8, 2009)

I run on max and my fps is not hingher than 60,game doesnt allow me to go higher than that.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2009)

Turned vsync off in-game?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 8, 2009)

no


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Not in that run, havent done a run with AA & AF yet. Working on making sure my system is stable with the new CPU.



I was going to say impressive! 

Try it on 1680x1050 with 4xAA. Thats what I run mine on. I'm curious to see how them 4830s compare to my 4850s.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## zaqwsx (Jul 9, 2009)

How do you talk in te game when playing online?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 9, 2009)

with micro,its automatic when u join with someone in fight.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jul 10, 2009)

Single HD4770






GPUZ info:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/frzzv/


----------



## rojidoji (Jul 22, 2009)

*muahahaha*

Can't wait for second 4870x2 and aftermaket coolidge/overclocking


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 22, 2009)

if i turn on aa in the game settings, i get artifacts and my vid driver crashes and has to recover?? i ahve to force 8x aa and 16x af via control panel to get it to run at 1680x1050.. any issues with this?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 22, 2009)

The only map i game i got frames lower than 60 is in ice hall it drops for me to 40.


----------



## inferKNOX (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's mine on my system @ stock. Everything in the game is maxed (but I think I _may_ have forgotten texture filtering).


----------



## theorw (Jul 30, 2009)

Psychoholic said:


> My everyday settings of 680/2600 GPU, and 3.66GHZ CPU.
> Not bad for a single gpu.. one run with 8XAA and one run without.
> 
> SCORE: 7689
> ...


WOW!AA really kills your 285...!
Just an observation!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 30, 2009)

You all need to quit benchmarking and start playing!! Add me to your friend list in Live. ZenZimZaliben.


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 24, 2009)

With the 8.9 hotfix my Xfire HD4770 just about doubled performance from a single HD4770!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2009)

wow Sondas machine is Running Great, only 10 FPS less than Fitseries.


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 30, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> wow Sondas machine is Running Great, only 10 FPS less than Fitseries.



Sonda's score doesn't make any sense. I'm relatively sure he was alt tabbed


----------



## piples (Oct 1, 2009)

hello need some help ... cpu bottleneck? gigabyte 5870


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Sounds like it. The bench is heavily dependent on CPU, although you do need a good card to back it up.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 1, 2009)

+1 
whats your cpu clocked at ?


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 1, 2009)

wow a phenom I
a definite bottleneck


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 1, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> wow Sondas machine is Running Great, only 10 FPS less than Fitseries.



it's the score not the fps where it's at


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 1, 2009)

piples said:


> hello need some help ... cpu bottleneck? gigabyte 5870



sounds like TLB


----------



## piples (Oct 2, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> sounds like TLB



yea stupid cpu. ordered a 965


----------

